# New to this site, but not new to IBS. Stupid gallbladder....



## ohheyitsflower (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I just made my account (and am actually really happy that I stumbled upon this site) and I wanted to make my first post. I am glad there is a section for young adults; people I can relate to 

I just turned 23 and have had IBS for almost 3 years. Long story short, I had my gallbladder removed 3 years ago and ever since then my life has been a living hell. It was instantly after the surgery that I was suffering from severe IBS. I had seen different doctors that told me the same thing every time and patted me on the back and told me its going to be okay. Well you know what doctor, sometimes its really NOT OKAY. And this is why I am here 

Sometimes leaving my apartment is a struggle. The "bathroom mapping" wherever I go is a hassle and it has caused a lot of anxiety.

There is so much to say, but I wanted to keep this short and sweet for now. I am looking forward to hearing from others and sharing stories. This support group could really make an impact on my life.

Talk soon


----------

